# 916 Sacramento Meet BBQ/POTLUCK - MAY 15, 2004



## dro916 (Mar 30, 2004)

*When: * SATURDAY, MAY 15

*Location: * Pokelma Park on Quiet Knolls Dr. and Elverta (Antelope Area, about 2 blocks from the last meet at KMART)

*Time: * Afternoon until whenever 

*Directions:*

Keep going North down Watt Ave. until cross street Elverta is reached.
Right on Elverta
Left on Quiet Knolls Dr.
You'll see the park and everyone else on the right side

http://maps.yahoo.com/maps_result?e....T6ZaeBf.xw-&csz=Antelope,+CA&country=us&cat=

Not just any normal meet, we're having a BBQ/POTLUCK, drinks, food, girls, bball, tennis, bowling, whatever the hell you wanna do we'll have it there...also bring parts for trade or for sale because there will be spare parts there...

*For more info IM me @ easydro16 on AIM*

Brought to you by:
www.atldojo.tk
(NOT YET UPDATED SINCE LAST YEAR)


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

this still happening? and who's all gonna be there nissan/honda/toyota/mistu?? lemme know


----------



## dro916 (Mar 30, 2004)

yeah this meet is still on

mostly 240's and ae86's going but anyone else with love for the drift scene is welcome...see you there!


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

I might show up.. depends. we're moving this weekend.. but i'm sure i'll be cool to come that weekend. bit of a trek... better have people show up!


----------



## dro916 (Mar 30, 2004)

hope to see you guys there! what kind of cars do you guys have?

there are already an expected 30 people going since the meet before this was such a success more people are deciding to go...especially for the free food!! bring what u can!!


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

This time someone actually REMEMBER the bbq stuff! like charcoal and fluid and such. O yeah if you plan to eat bring something!  little pot luck etiquette. Thanks boys!


----------



## dro916 (Mar 30, 2004)

yeah the meet is now combined with north and south sacramento and is relocated to McClellan Park in the airforce base since SATURDAY MAY 15 is also a hoop-it-up day...big parking lot there enough to hold 300 and theres a park, bbq grills, benches, trees, water, sand, everything you will need, see you guys there.

not sure on exact address but it should be somewhere around this address:

3140 Peacekeeper Way
Sacramento, CA 95652

http://maps.yahoo.com/maps_result?e...Co4KA--&csz=95652&country=us&new=1&name=&qty=

https://secure.hostinteractive.com/...er_hoopitup.php?pid=1&sched=1&egc=1.0&eid=188

other info for this meet:
http://www.zilvia.net/f/showthread.php?t=50964&page=2
http://www.zilvia.net/f/showthread.php?t=50032&page=3

see you all there!!!


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

seeing you have to signup for the forums..can you give me the low down over there? any word on how many people are coming out and what not thanks


----------



## dro916 (Mar 30, 2004)

NiN_00 said:


> seeing you have to signup for the forums..can you give me the low down over there? any word on how many people are coming out and what not thanks


basically a meet for 240's, ae86's, supras, rx7's, and almost anyone else...

plus a bbq/potluck...means...free food!! see u all there


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

well yeah i figured that... but you do have a estimate of how many folks going to be there?


----------



## dro916 (Mar 30, 2004)

NiN_00 said:


> well yeah i figured that... but you do have a estimate of how many folks going to be there?


as of now about 50-60 with 2 more weeks to go


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

dro916 said:


> as of now about 50-60 with 2 more weeks to go


Is there enough parking there. thats quite a small park. 
By the way Sandra, I still have the BBQ utensils. HEHE


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Oops didn't see the change of location, scratch that previous post.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

uh huh Dave... u think u can remember to bring them though???  haha


----------



## dro916 (Mar 30, 2004)

3 MORE DAYS! ROLL CALL for www.nissanforums.com:

dro916
NiN_00
PoisonIV
the1_theDAve

anyone else?

so far an expected 37-45 people are going see you guys there!


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

I'm not going. just update.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

im not sure if im going to make it either HALF OFF PICK N PULL WEEKEND!!  need to scavange the NorCal PnP looking for goods hehe mainly a SE-R axle


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

NiN_00 said:


> im not sure if im going to make it either HALF OFF PICK N PULL WEEKEND!!  need to scavange the NorCal PnP looking for goods hehe mainly a SE-R axle


Yeah, Pick N Pull has a half price sale. i will be there. Not going to this meet. Late.


----------

